# Para hacer funcionar un pito de coche...



## RobertRoig (Nov 18, 2010)

tengo una bici, y una bateria de 12V 3A que da 0.3A... el pito de coche hace un clack... pero no llega a sonar...
tengo la idea de usar un condensador para que pueda sonar.
pero no se muy bien nada de condensadores... cuantos faradios tengo que meterle?
y como hacer que dure un poco el pitido, que no sea una explosion...

algo senzillo.. nome le metais un circuito aqui... ...


----------



## ilcapo (Nov 18, 2010)

podes poner alguna foto o circuito ?? saludos !


----------



## rascueso (Nov 18, 2010)

si es un bocina común de las viejas fíjate que tiene un tornillito donde da mas o menos sensibilidad a la chapa resonante. yo en tu lugar usaría una bocina tipo alarma. saludos


----------



## Jadacuor (Nov 18, 2010)

tal como te dice rascueso, tienes que calibrar el pito, a traves de un tornillo que tiene en la parte de atras, aplicale el voltaje y vas apretando o aflojando el tornillo hasta que suene, si no lo hace es porque esta malo!!, un pito de carro para una bicicleta es como muy sobredimensionado, mas facil de manejar es una sirena electronica que consume muchisisisisimo menos que el pito...

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 18, 2010)

algunos pitos tienen dos tornillos para regular la resonancia
saludos


----------



## RobertRoig (Nov 20, 2010)

una sirena electronica.. ... y eso que es?... boy a buscarlo en ebay...

el pito el unico tornillo que tiene es para atornillarlo a un soporte... 
ahora mirando imagenes de bozinas veo que debajo del pegote como de silicona blanca dura... puede ser que haya el tornillo... ... ?
en el de la imagen, se ve que el tornillo estaba tapado con algo blanco tambien... es 99% identico al que tengo. aunque no es bosch o no lo pone...


el tema esta que seguira haciendo falta más de 0.3A para que suene... no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 20, 2010)

si debajo del pegote de siliconas esta el tornillo  para regular,se lo pega para que no se descalibre 
saludos


----------



## loren (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola, solamente decirte que hace falta más de 0.3 amperios para poder hacerla sonar. Te puedo decir que normalmente los coches llevan fusibles de 20 amperios para proteger el circuito de la bocina y se alimenta a través de un relé. Mi coche trae dos bocinas en paralelo y tiene un fusible de 20 amperios. Así que si haces la cuenta, si ponemos un fusible de 20 amperios el consumo deber como mínino de 10 amperios, y como son dos el consumo de cada una será de 5 amperios como mínimo, aunque el consumo variará entre diferentes fabricantes. El tornillo lo que hace es regular la distancia del contacto internos de la bocina del electroimán y regular el sonido de dicha bocina, es decir, si es más estridente o menos.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Dic 5, 2010)

Si asi es yo realice pruebas con uno y tenia un consumo de 4 Amperios, el cual estube controlando con un mosfet.


----------



## RobertRoig (Dic 6, 2010)

Total... necesito algo que suelte 12V 5A durante 2 segundos.
con una bateria 12v que suelta 0.3A + X 
X= condensador? supongo que si... pero CUAL!
tengo uno de una lavadora... ... me sirve?


----------



## RobertRoig (Dic 20, 2010)

No me digais que nadie aqui sabe de capacitores...

me lo vais a hacer buscar? 

y para que se pone una resistencia a veces entre los 2 bornes del condensador?
he leido porai q para evitar que se recargue solo... ...

almenos recomendad-me algun manual basico/practico para aprender.
por internet solo encuentro info de lo peligrosos que son... o cosas demasiado complicadas...
se como funcionan, su morfologia, incluso repasando un poco, podria resolver problemas faciles de cargas
pero no veo como controlar la descarga... ni veo como trasladar la teoria a la practica.


----------

